# Cant access some threads



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

I cant access some threads on the BBS. I click on the topic and then get timed out. It happens on several threads. Any advice please.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

Now that we're on our own dedicated server, I've found the response of the bbs to be very quick.

But timeouts are sometimes the nature of the internet.  You're at the mercy of every server your requests goes through on its way here and back.  If one of those hubs is having problems or is overloaded, timeouts can occur.

If you can provide examples of links that are timing out we can at least make sure they are working links at this end.

[Edit -- however, when I submitted the above reply, it took a LONG time to post.  First time I've seen such a delay with this server...]


----------



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

For example in the Travel Info forum, the thread Southwest to the Caribbean. I havent been able to access this thread all day. 

The threads that I cant access are consistent. It happens with the same threads all the time, and the ones it does I can never access at all. The constantly time out. All the other threads and features work fine and very fast.


----------



## Bruce W (Aug 3, 2006)

I cannot get into the thread around Liz's son.
Already 3 times today.
Bruce W


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> For example in the Travel Info forum, the thread Southwest to the Caribbean. I havent been able to access this thread all day.



Just went there without problem.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29533

Try clearing your browser cache.  It may have saved the error message from the earlier failed attempt.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

Bruce W said:
			
		

> I cannot get into the thread around Liz's son.
> Already 3 times today.
> Bruce W



No problem here.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29505

See above advice re clearing cache.

When citing problem threads, it is VERY helpful if you can provide the URL (web address).  Just copy it from the address bar on your browser and paste into the message.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2006)

No problem here with either thread. Each loaded in about one second with a very high speed connection.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2006)

Another way to solve this problem is to re-enter your TUG name and password.  I use this process also now when I cannot read a thread or cannot edit a post.  It does work.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

I've just learned that there was some database work going on earlier this afternoon, in preparation for the installation of a new TUG feature (to be announced shortly).  I suspect that may have been the source of these problems.  Let us know if they continue.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

This is what I get when I try to access the thread about Liz's son in the lounge. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29505

I cleared my browser cache. It made no difference.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> This is what I get when I try to access the thread about Liz's son in the lounge. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29505
> 
> I cleared my browser cache. It made no difference.



That link is just a link to the thread address.  Goes right through to the thread for me.   If you're getting an error message that you are trying to show us, just copy the text and paste it into a message.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry about that. Here is the error message. 

Error 504 'www.tugbbs.co...' Gateway Timeout.   Try reloading the Web page. 
Retype the address in your browser. 
Check your computer's Internet connection. 

It happens with about 10 different threads that I have tried but all the others work fine.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

It must have something to do with AOL. When I go online using IE through Optonline instead of through AOL I dont have the problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> It must have something to do with AOL. When I go online using IE through Optonline instead of through AOL I dont have the problem.



Ding...

There is a reason aol is now free =)


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> It must have something to do with AOL. When I go online using IE through Optonline instead of through AOL I dont have the problem.



I believe AOL itself caches pages rather than always getting an updated page for you.  After searching this a bit I found this advice re getting a fresh page from the AOL cache:



> From the AOL BROWSER simply hold down your "CONTROL KEY" in the lower left of your keyboard and click on AOL RELOAD (the little orange round arrow to the left of the AOL address bar(where your http://blahblahDOTcom address shows)


----------



## gmarine (Aug 3, 2006)

OK, thanks for the help.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am using AOL also and your answer worked.   Thanks for the assistance.


----------

